# Elemente aus jpg erkennen



## golaso (30. Mrz 2011)

Hallo Leute, nachdem ich nicht mehr weiterweiß hab ich mich hier mal angemeldet da ich schon einige Sache hier im Forum dazu gefunden hab, allerdings noch nicht mein Problem.

Ich würde gerne folgendes realisieren, aus einem jpg müssen diverse Bereiche lokalisiert werden, man kann sich das so ähnlich vorstellen wie eine Europakarte, das wenn ich auf Deutschland klicke, Deutschland angezeigt wird (evtl. auch schon beim drüberhovern). Wenn ich natürlich an der Grenze zu Polen bin das sobald ich mit der Maus in Polen bin, eben dann Polen angezeigt wird. Ich denke Mustererkennung mit den Grenzen könnte eine Lösung sein aber ich weiß nicht ob das die beste ist, zumal man später beliebig neue jpg in das Programm laden können soll. Also quasi aus dem Farbigen Bild ein schwarz weißes zu machen und dann über die RGB Werte die Grenzen abzufragen, aber wie gesagt keine Ahnung. Ich hoffe meine Problemstellung ist soweit verständlich! Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe!


----------



## AlexSpritze (30. Mrz 2011)

Wenn du wirklich immer Landkarten hast, in denen die Länder unterschiedlich eingefärbt sind, kannst du tatsächlich über Kantenerkennung die Grenzen der Länder erkennen ... Da würde aber vielleicht vorhandenes Meerwasser noch Probleme machen  Von Deutschland in die Ostsee, zack wird die Ostsee gehovert, vielleicht auch noch Nordsee, oder gar alles Wasser um Europa herum


----------



## golaso (30. Mrz 2011)

zumal die Felder (Länder) auch mal in den gleichen Farben sein können. Ebenso mit dem Beispiel mit dem Meerwasser, das funktioniert also nicht.


----------



## AlexSpritze (30. Mrz 2011)

Hast du vielleicht ein Beispielbild oder einen repräsentativen Ausschnitt davon?


----------



## golaso (30. Mrz 2011)

zum Beispiel:

http://public.univie.ac.at/uploads/media/Echjt-3D-Europakarte.jpg

aber wie gesagt da soll jede Karte verwendet werden können, evtl. braucht man halt dann noch nen Map editor oder so.


----------



## Titanpharao (30. Mrz 2011)

Leg dir eine Gray-Map in den Hintergrund und lies von der die Orte ab. Dann legste jedem Land einen Grauton fest und hohlst dir über getXY von der Graymap die farbe und woila haste das Land. So habe ichs in meinem Spiel gemacht mit der Mini-Map und funktioniert #1.


----------

